# Bad Flips and Good Flips !



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I've been shooting a lot these past few months, more than I have in 30 years for sure.

Although I have enjoyed good progress for me, I have been getting some high fork hits (very unusual as I remember) and the vast majority of my shots are pretty much in line vertically but by height is off, I'm almost always shooting high.

As an example a big water container I'll be over the top by a foot at 30+ yds, a old broker open window I'll be over the widow and I could go on and on.

Well i was sitting at my computer and going through my hand movements (I should have been working on my companies next years new products) and I figured out what I was doing wrong....... I was following the natural action of my wrist and that caused my top fork to move way out ahead of my lower fork and down, putting more pressure on the top rubber and pushing the ammo high and sometimes causing fork hits.

Here is a crappy out of focus video I just did, three of my older movements and three of the new .... you can see a major difference in the action this with impart on the bands for sure.

I took it out this am and what a major difference it makes, It is like night and day .. the high shots are gone !!!!!

Remember the first three caused high shots and an occasional fork hit, the second three are what I did to correct my problems !

View attachment Flip Video.MOV


Tell me what you think ? BTW, all my shooting is OTT

If some of you are having these types of issues, this may be your answer

wll


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I think this is an excellent awareness. Thanks for the video. It gives me food for thought in errors I make at times. We all can teach each other something here.

By the way. I love the slingshot in the video. That's an old one. I bought one a long time ago for my father and when he passed away it became mine again. So it's a bit special to me.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

treefork said:


> I think this is an excellent awareness. Thanks for the video. It gives me food for thought in errors I make at times. We all can teach each other something here.
> 
> By the way. I love the slingshot in the video. That's an old one. I bought one a long time ago for my father and when he passed away it became mine again. So it's a bit special to me.


Yes, it is an oldie but goodie, I wish they still made it, It is great for shooting lighter tubes and 1/2 inch marbles for fun ;-)

wll


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very useful video. For sure that second movement is much better than the first.

Personally, I prefer no flip at all. I find the best bet is to point the fist slightly forward so the thumb bone is more in line with the wrist. That allows a very solid wrist lock, so there is less tendency to move the wrist forward when the tension on the bands is released. As an example, you can see how solid Volp holds his frame hand in this video.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWjIlekjd4Q#t=177

I know lots of folks like to flip when they shoot. But for me, the less flip, the more accurate I am.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I am with charles on this..I hold sideways,,,forks square with the ground,,,,top tube covers the bottom tube...Looking down the top tube

too the target...no tweeking of the pouch..just straight pull back...thumb & index finger grip center of ball light hold..like holding

butterfly wings...open index finger for smooth release...should be on target.....with 5 to 10 shots you should be dialed in as to hitting

almost every time.....As for my self I do not flip the holding hand...But keep a steady hold till ammo has pasted the shooter,,.Best to ya my friend OM


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks guys for the info for sure. I'm going out this weekend to "shot my brains out" I may come up with a more modified "FLIP" as I'm pretty much an active "push and pull flip" shooter, so we will see.

Thanks again,

wll


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

wll said:


> Thanks guys for the info for sure. I'm going out this weekend to "shot my brains out" I may come up with a more modified "FLIP" as I'm pretty much an active "push and pull flip" shooter, so we will see.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> wll


We are all different ... there is not one way that is right for everyone. You are on the right path ... experiment to find what works best for you.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I shall report back for sure .

wll


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Big brain in the BOX!!!

Good for you, SteveO...... Now, don't laugh at me for this.... but a while back I built this odd looking natural in order to remedy this very phenomena.. The idea was to fix the problem without changing the natural mechanics of this very dynamic and intuitive style of shot. As a general rule, I'd much rather tune the fork, bands, or both, before intervening with my own natural body mechanics in regard to single-motion active shooting....

This fork shoots like a dream!! However, as "outside the box" my intentions may have been, it took several months to realize I needed only allow a bit more rubbah to the top band for the same results!!! hehe

Sometimes we jump "out of the box" only to land all goofy, obsessed, and excited, in.......... Some other box!!

Either way it worked.... Either way we now have a better understanding of what we're doin...

















Cheers man..


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Lee Silva said:


> Big brain in the BOX!!!
> 
> Good for you, SteveO...... Now, don't laugh at me for this.... but a while back I built this odd looking natural in order to remedy this very phenomena.. The idea was to fix the problem without changing the natural mechanics of this very dynamic and intuitive style of shot. As a general rule, I'd much rather tune the fork, bands, or both, before intervening with my own natural body mechanics in regard to single-motion active shooting....
> 
> ...


Nice thinking, your light years ahead of me ;- )

wll


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Not so sure bout that, Sir!

I mean.....The whole time composing my response to this post, I was thinking that I was talkin to another forum friend "Dogbox", (nickname SteveO) The "Big brain in the box" praise is actually a reference to one of "SteveO's" older posts.. Heck, I even gave him YOUR complement!!

In my defense.... My already challenged, somewhat anxious communication "skills" never have gotten used to the abstract anonymity of user names and avatars, and you've yet to offer your human name...... It's no wonder I'm so confused!! Hhehe

Any how.... Probably not "light years".........

But thank you, Wll!

You mind if I call you Burt?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Lee Silva said:


> Not so sure bout that, Sir!
> 
> I mean.....The whole time composing my response to this post, I was thinking that I was talkin to another forum friend "Dogbox", (nickname SteveO) The "Big brain in the box" praise is actually a reference to one of "SteveO's" older posts.. Heck, I even gave him YOUR complement!!
> 
> ...


Just don't call me Sue, LOL, LOL LOl


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

:banned: Done!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

You'd most likely excel, tuggin on a pfs!

I have this link written down somewhere in my wallet..... Let's see. http://www.simple-shot.com/collections/black-sheep-forge-modified-polys/products/pickle-otter-by-silva

So stinkin easy to adjust and tune elastics with this! It'd be ideal for... It *IS *ideal for the type of shot you're chasin'!! I'm not just shamelessly desperate for money.... I really mean it!! lololol


----------

